# 3rd times a charm



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Put a 7lb flat on at 6am Puff time. This will be my 3rd try at brisket. 1st one wasn't bad, 2nd one the dog wouldn't eat.
Smoking it with apple, black cherry, & a little hickory.
Putting a fatty on for breakfast. also going to try Rev. Marvin's sauce later on some wings.
I think BBQ is the only thing that would drag my ass out of bed at 5am on my only day off


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks good Puff! Are you goingto foil that bad boy? If so, do you add any liquid in the foil?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

It's after 8:00...  where's the finished pics.  LOL [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 8, 2006)

Puff,

Pay attention...1. Fat side down. 2. Foil at 165° with some beef broth mixed with a little BBQ sauce 3. Off the smoker at 195° and into pre-warmed cooler, fat side up for at least 2 hours, 4 is better. DONE !!!!

Trust me on this.

AL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Al":1ucvvnmf]Puff,
> 
> Pay attention...1. Fat side down. 2. Foil at 165° with some beef broth mixed with a little BBQ sauce 3. Off the smoker at 195° and into pre-warmed cooler, fat side up for at least 2 hours, 4 is better. DONE !!!!
> 
> ...


 [smilie=new_silly.gif][/quote:1ucvvnmf]

 [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif] to you too !!!!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 8, 2006)

puff good luck. what time is dinner?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Al":2rgqs4le][quote="Larry Wolfe":2rgqs4le][quote="Uncle Al":2rgqs4le]Puff,
> 
> Pay attention...1. Fat side down. 2. Foil at 165° with some beef broth mixed with a little BBQ sauce 3. Off the smoker at 195° and into pre-warmed cooler, fat side up for at least 2 hours, 4 is better. DONE !!!!
> 
> ...


 [smilie=new_silly.gif][/quote:2rgqs4le]

 [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif] to you too !!!![/quote:2rgqs4le]

Just joshing ya Al!  Both ways work, I just prefer fat up![/quote:2rgqs4le]

Larry,

I know you are. I prefer fat down for the obviuos reason of protecting the meat from the heat below. ( I use a guru so no water in the pan) but moreover I like having access to the naked side of the brisket for adding additional flavor enhancements during the cook.

Al


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3t547noc][quote="Uncle Al":3t547noc][quote="Larry Wolfe":3t547noc][quote="Uncle Al":3t547noc]Puff,
> 
> Pay attention...1. Fat side down. 2. Foil at 165° with some beef broth mixed with a little BBQ sauce 3. Off the smoker at 195° and into pre-warmed cooler, fat side up for at least 2 hours, 4 is better. DONE !!!!
> 
> ...


 [smilie=new_silly.gif][/quote:3t547noc]

 [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif] to you too !!!![/quote:3t547noc]

Just joshing ya Al!  Both ways work, I just prefer fat up![/quote:3t547noc]

Larry,

I know you are. I prefer fat down for the obviuos reason of protecting the meat from the heat below. ( I use a guru so water in the pan) but moreover *I like having access to the naked side of the brisket for adding additional flavor enhancements during the cook.*

Al[/quote:3t547noc]
That's a smart fellow right there.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

I started it fat side down so the rub would set in good and not drip off. It's now fat side up, I'm going to foil I have some fresh apple cider, I might throw a little of that in.
It seems to me the fat would stop alot of the rub flavor penetraiting the meat.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> It kinda does, I think that's what Al was referring too.  But think about it, the rub really only flavors the outside of the meat "bark".  But the fat adds the wonderful natural flavor of the beef.  If it's fat side down you're losing all the nice fat flavor as it renders.  *Fat up self bastes.*
> 
> Like I said before, both ways work.  I just prefer FSU.



That's a smart fellow right there.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 8, 2006)

On my offset....I like to start fat cap down and then flip.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 8, 2006)

O.K Larry  here we go....What part of the brisket gets basted with the fat side up ????  The top doesn't count so that leaves the edges 'cause the fat doesn't migrate to the bottom side. The fat doesn't penetrate the meat as it cooks, in fact the fat that is marbled thru ought the meat renders OUT. So what good is fat side up ??

Just a friendly discussion not a war O.K. ??

Al


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

It makes it the outside shine for pictures.


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> ahh, brisket debates...  nothing fires up the peoples like foil/no foil and fat side up or down.
> 
> *the way i learned it from jim minion *is that the melting fat does not penitrate the meat and that you sould cook fat side down in a wsm to protect the meat.  i've been cooking packers like this for over 2 years now and haven't had a bad one yet.
> 
> when i was cooking briskets on an offset i flipped them on the halfs and mopped.  now i just put them in fat side down and don't open the lid until the thermometer is on the north side of 180.   8)



Jim Minion's a hack... he stole my "Finney Fire UP" and renamed it the "Menion Method".   Brother. :roll:


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> anyone trim the fat cap?


Trim any hard fat off.  Then cut it all down to about 1/4".


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Should I move my post so you boy's can have it out?!


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 8, 2006)

Cool.. we can dissagree...but your still wrong about the fat migrating though the grain of the meat  [smilie=a_tongue.gif] 

That's why you can have a brisket overcooked and dry with a layer of fat sitting on top. Same reasoning behind a dry pot roast that has been boiled in water. 

Brining or injecting works because makes it causes the meat to absorb a more than normal amount of moisture before cooking that does not all get cooked out.

Al

Let's give the thread back to Puff. Sorry for the hijacking


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 8, 2006)

I put the fat cap down on my pit. It helps to give it portection from the heat that the tuning plates give off. Almost all the time I am cooking a brisket I have pork butts over the brisket to help flavor it.  I also dont foil my packers. If I was cooking flats I think I would though. I trim off some of the fat if I started with a 12lbs packer it would be 11lbs when I am finished trimming it. I like to pull them when they hit 195ish. 

Chris


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks bud  
Annyways......breakfast is served!
Maple fatty stuffed with Asiago & Cheddar cheese with biscuits.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 8, 2006)

That's MINE... Get AWAY!


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 8, 2006)

Puff,

That looks really good !!!!! and probably tastes even better.

Al


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 8, 2006)

Now THAT is a breakfast! :P


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Good looking breakfast!


----------



## Griff (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh man Puff. I want to eat breakfast at your house. Looks great.

Griff


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 8, 2006)

That looks great puff!! I should have got one of them for lunch today.

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks guy's  
Brisket is at 147 & stalled  
Wife took camera :x


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

152 and the camera has returned.


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

it's got ridges


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> it's got ridges


I flipped it again, the fat side is down.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Done!! Foiled at 165 in a warm place,used a little Apple cider to steam it along.
Best 2 out of 3 this is the one. 
Flavor all the way through  
To get away from the fat up or down I flipped it 3 times, the last time landing fat up in the cooler.
The flavor of the rub & the smoke can be tasted all the way through.
Very happy with the outcome  








As far as the wingies go ........need I say more


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Done!! Foiled at 165 in a warm place,used a little Apple cider to steam it along.
> [/URL]



Good looking brisket Puff!!  What temp did you finally pull it at?


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

Great color on that pic on the foil.
You a happy boy?
Tell us more.


----------



## Griff (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks great Puff. I think your daughter liked it. She's a cutey.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

What more do you boy's want to know?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Looks great Puff. I think your daughter liked it. She's a cutey.
> 
> Griff


Thanks Griff  
Thank God she gets her looks from her Mother


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> What more do you boy's want to know?



What temp did you pull it at?
What kind of rub did you use?
Did you do anything to this one that you didn't do before?

Was it really, really good?


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks real good Puff.  That reminds me that I don't have any brisket in the freezer.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 9, 2006)

"How much for the little girl? Your women, your wife and your daughter, we want to buy your women, sell them to us."

Great looking brisket there Puffy!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks awesome Puff !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice job Puff!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks Puffstastick.....good grub all the way around


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 9, 2006)

Great looking food and kiddie! My face looks just like that too after eating!  
Looks like youv'e mastered the Brisket thing!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Great looking food and kiddie! My face looks just like that too after eating!
> Looks like youv'e mastered the Brisket thing!



I thought you were much older!


----------



## Unity (Oct 9, 2006)

Glad it turned out the way you wanted -- now it's a trusted part of your repertoire!   

--John  8)


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 9, 2006)

Puff,
In all the world of BBQ there's not one thing more satisfying than a GOOD brisket.

Good job !!!!

Al


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks great puff!! Brisket is a pain in the a$$ to get right but once you do it is worth it. 

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pulled it at 165, coolered it for 1 1/2 hrs. 
The rub was from one of SR's books, sprinkled Wolfe Rub Original on top of that(Sorry Larry  ). I rubbed it the night before, and only used lump and fruitywood for smoke.
I sprayed it with fresh apple cider and poured a little in when I foiled it.
I also flipped it more this time ending fat side up in the cooler.
I thought it was very good, the best I've done so far.

I sure hope old Santa brings a WSM, that is one long day of babysitting


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":22ivg4jl]Great looking food and kiddie! My face looks just like that too after eating!
> Looks like youv'e mastered the Brisket thing!



I thought you were much older![/quote:22ivg4jl]
I am...brisket just makes me giggle like a lil schoolgirl!


----------



## Finney (Oct 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":806od58l]Great looking food and kiddie! My face looks just like that too after eating!
> Looks like youv'e mastered the Brisket thing!



*I thought you were much older!* [/quote:806od58l]
He is... but he buys his beauty products from Rempe.  :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 10, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1l7s81vs][quote="Green Hornet":1l7s81vs]Great looking food and kiddie! My face looks just like that too after eating!
> Looks like youv'e mastered the Brisket thing!



I thought you were much older![/quote:1l7s81vs]
I am...brisket just makes me giggle like a lil schoolgirl! [/quote:1l7s81vs]

GH, your starting to scare me again!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":2i5zv1u9][quote="Nick Prochilo":2i5zv1u9][quote="Green Hornet":2i5zv1u9]Great looking food and kiddie! My face looks just like that too after eating!
> Looks like youv'e mastered the Brisket thing!



I thought you were much older![/quote:2i5zv1u9]
I am...brisket just makes me giggle like a lil schoolgirl! [/quote:2i5zv1u9]

GH, your starting to scare me again![/quote:2i5zv1u9]
He's had too much time off work


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 10, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Puff]I sure hope old Santa brings a WSM, that is one long day of babysitting


have you been a good boy?[/quote][/quote]
Depends on who you ask


----------

